# IPAD



## sanscible (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir

je voulais savoir si je pouvais utiliser un clavier sans fil APPLE  AZERTY avec un IPAD?

Merci

Chris


----------



## Rémi M (24 Octobre 2010)

Bien sûr que oui, comme l'iPhone 

Pour preuve : 



> Vous pouvez utiliser liPad avec de nombreux accessoires Bluetooth*, dont :
> 
> Écouteurs stéréo
> Casques stéréo
> Claviers



Article Apple


----------



## arbaot (25 Octobre 2010)

OUI, mais les claviers sans fil ALU, pas les blancs...


----------

